# Help: Looking For a Beginners Project



## TexanHobby (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm looking for project ideas/plans

For my birthday last night my wife surprised me and bought me the Dewalt 618pk. It has the Router, fixed base and plunge base. I'm relativly new to wood working. I've built a cedar fence and some cedar planters for my wifes garden so far.

I Own:
Circular Saw
Compressor
Nail Guns (framing & Brad)
Electric Drill
Dewalt 618 Router
Miscelaneous clamps

I know I'll have to by some bits, templates, etc. 

It seems everything I see online requires a table saw and/or a planer. I'm sure some of these projects could be accomplished without them, but I'm to ignorant to the trade to figure it out. Does anyone have any ideas for me? Something that I can use my new Router to do. 


Thanks For The Help,

Texan


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Texan. I'm sure there will be a lot of suggestions shortly to get you started.

Try looking at some of the Member Galleries to get some Ideas.

Have Fun


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

A bookcase is always a good, relatively simple project. And scalable to suit your needs. Make it as simple or as elegant as you like. Get a 3/4" straight bit and a good straight edge and dado in the shelves.

Plenty of stuff to do from paid plans if you want detailed instruction. I got myself a platinum sub to Plans Now, and they are really good.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Texan! Glad to have You aboard. Have You done a lot of reading magazines about woodworking? One book that could be a good starter is called shop notes. I say that because, they also have a program on PBS, and a place to look at many projects on the net. The upload area on members pages also have a lot of interesting material. You could make a bread board, or pot holder to get used to the router. Most of all, Be carefull, and have fun.


----------



## TexanHobby (Jun 4, 2010)

I appreciate the responses. 

Theres a WoodCraft by my house that I was planning on stopping buy on my way home to see what they have as far as magazines and books. I'll definetly look for Shop Notes

A book case seems really daunting to me. Maybe way beyond my current abillity and I have strict instruction from my wife that I'm not allowed to build anything for inside the house until I have proven my abillity. Plans Now is awesome. I've wasted alot of time this morning looking through there. I like the idea of a bread board and found video instructions (Itwon't let me post URLs yetbut it's at finewoodworking and you can easily find it by searching "beginner") at Getting Started in Woodworking: A Guide to Woodworking Basics for Beginners. In the instructions he uses a Jig Saw to cut out the cutting board. 

Could I just use a router instead or do i need the Jig Saw?

I don't mind buying the orbital sander but I would prefer to hold off on the jig saw until I can save up and buy a nice one. right now I would be limited to a cheap one.

I need to buy some bits. Is it a good idea to start with a kit? Or should I buy them individually as I need them?

Is there a specific hard wood or food grade stain anybody recomends?

Where should I buy the Hardwood? Is this something I can pickup from Lowes or Home Depot?

any other advice?

Thanks for the Help,

Texan


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Yes, You can do that. It is not easy however, I recommend a up-spiral bit, and Move slowly. The spirals are not cheap, It might be advisable to by dimensioned stock, and joint the edges on the router table. If You don't have a table, You can make do with the router mounted on a piece of plywood. A temporary table could be used that way for such work. check the net for cheap table, or the American woodworking for some ideas. good luck


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Texan, take a peep at this recent tutorial for beginners that I recently presented especially for routing beginners like yourself. You can always ask questions if there is anything that you don't understand.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/21898-routing-tutorial-beginners-3-a.html


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Texan - Welcome to the forum
Lots of good suggestions so far. I would also like to recommend almost any book by Bill Hylton. I especially like _Woodworking with the Router_. Written for beginners with lots of pictures and explanations. Also plans and cut lists for some very clever jigs. 
Good luck and, once again, welcome aboard.


----------



## sobamari (Jun 8, 2010)

*Happy!*



dutchman 46 said:


> hello texan! Glad to have you aboard. Have you done a lot of reading magazines about woodworking? One book that could be a good starter is called shop notes. I say that because, they also have a program on pbs, and a place to look at many projects on the net. The upload area on members pages also have a lot of interesting material. You could make a bread board, or pot holder to get used to the router. Most of all, be carefull, and have fun.



hello, i am new here, and was reading the list. I happened to see your post, and was pleasanlty surprised to see you posted
john 3:16. Thank you.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very glad that You noticed Enjoy the forum! Avery great forum and a lot of great people.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Howdy Texan!

That's pretty much how I started out. So here are some ideas:

0: Most importantly: if you don't have them already, get hearing protection, dust mask and safety glasses/goggles. Learn how to use all of the new tools. Have tremendous respect of the router!

1. Wood: you can get basic stuff from Lowe's or Home Depot, and it's certainly acceptable, because it's already milled (cut to exact size, squared and planed). You should be able to find boards made of pine, red oak, and poplar. I like poplar for basic projects.

2. Projects: You need to practice and you're not allowed in the house  So build yourself some items for the shop! Start with a small box (no lid, just the sides and the bottom) to keep, say, all your measuring tools in one place while you work. At this stage, that will be challenging enough. Start out with cutting four identical pieces from a 1/2"x4" board. Say you get a 1/2" x 48" board, you could cut it into four 11-3/4" pieces. Rout 1/2" rabbets along the two short edges of two of the boards. That's where the other two boards will go to complete the box. Rout a 3/8" dado about 1/4" into all four boards parallel to a long side. That's where the bottom will go. Dry fit the box and determine the exact dimensions of the bottom. Cut the bottom from 1/4" hardboard. Glue up and assemble three of the sides, slide the bottom into the dados, then add the fourth board, and you'll have a nice little box.

This project will teach you:

a) how to cut boards to length with a circular saw. You'll find that it's quite tricky and that it will need touching up, either by sanding or by routing the boards to exact length. You will realize that you'll benefit from a jig for cutting with a circular saw. Build the jig. That's a challenge in itself at this point of the game.

b) how to rout rabbets and dados. The first challenge will be to find a good way to clamp the boards down so that the clamps won't interfere with the router. You will experience some chip out. You may decide that it's easier to rout the dado into the full-length board and then cut it up into smaller pieces.

Additional things: 

a) while you are at it, you can chamfer the edge of the board that will form the outer top edges of the finished box.

d) you can finish the box with some clear acrylic. In that case you better sand the pieces before assembling the box 

I started out with a box like this, and it took me weeks! That's because I had to learn how to correctly drill holes into different materials, get the right bits, how to properly countersink and counterbore, how to make sure something is square, how to prevent chip-out, etc. Shop projects are a great way to practice.

More about wood: you should be able to find a good lumberyard with a variety of high-end woods. However, they usually sell raw-sawn lumber, meaning you'll need a whole armada of advanced tools just for making boards. Either find someone who will do that for you or stick with HD and Lowe's for the moment.

Good luck! MM


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Texan,

For a simple project that only takes 5 pieces (although three have to be glue ups, uless you use plywood or MDF), you might want to look at the old RWS video that shows how to make a shop stool. It is also on the woodworking channel and its free, although you do need a computer with internet access to view it.

Joe Z.


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

wow, i'm also a newbie.
and thanks for so many sage advices, many of them are pretty nice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the best projects to start with is a router table. There are many plans on this site for you to choose from. You will find instructions with photos on how to install a mounting plate using a template or by using some small pieces of wood. To get started you only need a piece of 3/4" thick baltic birch plywood, the plate, a pair of saw horses and 2 clamps to hold the board on the horses. For a fence you can use a section of 2 x 4" and two C clamps. Mount your fixed base to the plate and use your plunge router for free hand word.


----------

